# Old Pics - UPDATED DAILY



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I like to post threads with pictures of old/current bodybuilders and i thought rather than making new ones.... why not just create one big picture vault on UKM?

It will be updated during the week with hopefully new/rare/unseen or vintage pics spanning a number of eras.

Here's the 1st batch


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

nice one bro ...brings a lot of mixed feelings and motivation too ... thanx ...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Brilliant pics, i like the old ones


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics mate! Its great to see rare pics of Arnold. Do you get them from the internet? If you can, you might wanna reduce the size of the first few pics.

GHS


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent idea for a thread IB


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks! Great idea 

Good to see the great and underrated Jusup Wilkoscz featured!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great pics mate and a good idea for a thread i think.


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Is the guy who placed 3rd here Lou Ferrigno who used to play The Incrediable Hulk?

I remember reading somewhere he was always losing out to Arnold?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes! He was deaf and quite shy..!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to see Mike-who's nicked my shirt Katz there aswell


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fcuking great pics mate  reps!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

genesis, bugger out of this thread lol :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work Bulk, theres always someone to hijack a good thread once it gets going.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent IB, reps mate


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics mate good to see the old boys in action.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I love this thread


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

wicked thread people say arnies legs were sh!te but i wouldnt mind them

nice one unc

reps on the way bud


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Quality Thread! Keep Em Coming!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great stuff buddy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing to see the consistant lack of fat guts! Awesome pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome thread nice one m8:thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Loving them great work mate


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Really good pics, Serge looks like someone moulded him from clay he is fantastic but every time I see Arnies chest I just think its awesome, inspirational even, makes me want to hit the bench now!!

SD


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

http://imageshack.us/]


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Larry Scott


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Reeves at 16:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ace pics mate , i have been nicking some of them and putting em on face book LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the old pics, especially the arnie ones, they seem to have much more meaning than the pics you see today.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

​


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Samir Bannout "THe Lion of Lebanon" - I met him in about 1990 at a seminar, he was off his rocker.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

There wicked mate keep it coming.No growth guts....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*Arnold's Agony*


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


 :rockon: :thumbup1:

LEGS!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

these make me laugh....i think he's trying to pass a kidney stone




























*Richard Baldwin*










*Jim Haislop*










*Rod Koontz and Lori Bowen*










*Bill Grant*










*Gunnar Rosbo*


----------



## ThePoser (Dec 25, 2008)

Great thread! Thank you!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

thought i'd bump this thread with some more...lol....











:beer:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Incredible effort guys. Went back in time for awhile getting through this thread.

Have to laugh at those grannies, they probably never saw anything like that in their day.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh great thread some really good pictures here lads.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought I would add this one as one of my favourites!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

platz's legs were incredible, tried his big beyond belief training programme it was seriously hard:whistling:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Some great picas here.. notice they all seem to have BIG arms and overall are so densely muscled. Also all appear strong too. Nutrition was a big thing back in them days. Says alot for basics eh.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

frikkin great pics here!!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)




----------

